# Apistogramma's and Dwarf Puffers



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Just wondering, could these be kept together in the same tank?

I have 2 red tail red eye puffers in a tank at the mo, and looking at info on the net, both the puffers and the apisto's can be kept in the same temp/Ph ranges etc etc as each other.........

I know dwarf puffers can be lil blighters for fin nipping, but seen as people do keep other faster swimmimg fish with them I wondered if the apisto's are a possibility?

Not sure if the apisto's may bully the puffers or vice versa, or any other considerations i have not thought of at this time - so if you have any thoughts feel free to share em please :2thumb:

cheers


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Depends on the tank size really, in a small tank I wouldn't try it as the apistos will stake out a small territory to patrol which could make them easy nippings for the dwarf puffers.

If the apistos did survive and breed they could start fights with the puffers which they would more than likely loose as well.

Having said that, I did have a couple of dwarf puffers (the really small ~1 inch species) in with a pair of apistos for a while (couple of months), along with some angels and other stuff. The tank was full of hiding spaces and was 48x15x18 so a one inch puffer was easy to hide from.

edit: also depends on the species... the more peaceful the puffer the better. But also more peaceful apistos (ie not pandorass for example) which are less likely to start fights


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok mate - thanks for that 

I guess i will just hang on until i get a couple more tanks, and i will keep my red tail red eye puffers in their own tank and the apisto's in their own tank then everyone should be as happy as a pig in s**t :lol2: (my dwarf puffers are currently in a juwel rio 180, which is quite heavily planted with plenty of caves along with 4 panda cory's, this was due to be the apisto's tank, but once i get another it will be and the puffers will be in a new pad) 

Think i will also get a brackish set-up and do a figure 8 or poss a green spotted puffer tank aswell in the near future........after i have got some more cash, as i am also on the hunt for some Uaru.......well someone has found me some, so just need to sort the mail order 



xyra said:


> Depends on the tank size really, in a small tank I wouldn't try it as the apistos will stake out a small territory to patrol which could make them easy nippings for the dwarf puffers.
> 
> If the apistos did survive and breed they could start fights with the puffers which they would more than likely loose as well.
> 
> ...


----------

